# Stars & Stripes with R22eR Troops



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2009)

A couple of pieces from a _Stars & Stripes_ embed:

"Canadian forces take ‘ink spot’ approach"


> For nearly a month, Canadian soldiers with Company A, Royal 22nd Regiment took mortar fire almost every day from a small group of Taliban fighters hiding somewhere in this abandoned, blasted village on the southern outskirts of Kandahar.
> 
> The Taliban mortars were little more than a nuisance for the troops. But a stray Taliban round killed a young girl in Balanday, a village just outside the camp, and insurgents had just attacked a patrol in Zalakhan.
> 
> ...



"Taliban mortar team cut down by Canadians"


> Dusk was closing fast on a patrol of Canadian soldiers as they cleared a sector of this bombed-out, abandoned village. Suddenly, the puttering of a motorbike was heard in the distance.
> 
> The sound came as a surprise. The motorcycle was the first non-military vehicle they had heard since they moved in three days earlier to set up a new outpost here, about six miles southwest of the provincial capital of Kandahar.
> 
> ...



_More on links_


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Aug 2009)

Nothing like a "good news" story.  Nice work boys, keep it up and keep safe.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Aug 2009)

A good read indeed!

The only time our Combat Team made the Middle East edition of the Stars and Strips was in Jan 07 after we shot and killed a US contractor from Texas who operated a gargage truck that did not stop at our compound.

A regretable incident.

OWDU


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Aug 2009)

I just got back after 2 and half months on TAV that was supposed to be 1 and half month living in BAT 3,in that time we had American Infanteer's from the Big Red I to the 4th Div Indian Head living in BAT 3 with us just passing through, they had nothing but praise for the Van Doo's ,the Arty,and the Genie from 5 Brigade. 

Yup for a VERY SMALL ARMY we can still kick the can with a steel toed boot!


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Aug 2009)

I am just back in camp after being given the opportunity to spend 6 weeks outside the wire.  Worked alongside the Stab B boys and others at times, good bunch of lads.  All of the troops I saw out there regardless of unit do us proud and allow all Canadians to hold their heads high. I wish them all continued success and good hunting, and hope to see them come home with me safe and sound after the tour.


----------

